# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Πορτολάνος Nautilia.gr >  Δύσκολες Ελληνικές θάλασσες

## Κουμπαρος

Σκοπός αυτού του θέματος που ανοίγω είναι να αναφέρουμε κάποιες δύσκολες θάλασσες που πιθανών να επηρεάσουν την ασφάλεια αυτών που ταξιδεύουν με ιστιοπλοικό ή γενικά με κάποιο σκάφος αναψυχής σε όλες τις Ελληνικές θάλασσες ή και στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο, δηλαδή από Κέρκυρα μέχρι Κύπρο. 
Δεν το βάζω άμεσα κάτω από κάποια κατηγορία του πορτολάνου (που κυρίως αναφέρεται σε λιμάνια, ορμους κτλ) επειδή αναφέρεται γενικά σε ‘κομμάτια’ που συναντούμε εν πλω και ενδέχεται να μας δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα. Κάποια περάσματα μεταξύ νησιών που με κάποιο μελτέμι δημιουργούν στρόβιλους, κάποια σημεία με καταβάτες, με ρεύματα, τυχών σημεία που με συγκεκριμένους ανέμους δημιουργούν προβλήματα κτλ, κτλ.

Κάποιο παράδειγμα που μπορώ να σκεφτώ (από προσωπική πείρα) είναι το βόρειο άκρο της Ρόδου που γενικά με δυτικής, ΒΔ κατεύθυνσης καλοκαιρινούς ανέμους, όσο το πλησιάζεις από δυτικά (από τα 2-3 ναυτικά) σηκώνει ψηλότερο κύμα και γενικά ενισχυμένους ανέμους. Καβαντζάροντας τον κάβο το κύμα φυσικά χάνεται αλλά παραμένει ο δυνατός άνεμος που τώρα γίνεται σπηλιαδωτός λόγω της ξηράς.

----------

